# The Old Grey Blog



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

While doing some housekeeping around Holiday Hollow, my Halloween themed, Blogger based blog, I noticed it's been out there since the Spring of 2009. I think it's past time for an overhaul of both look and content. The name of it for one thing; reads like a Christmas site (no offense to Christmas fans. I'm one of them!)

So that's my project for the coming months, giving the Hollow a new look and feel that I hope everyone will like. Thanks to all the Hollow followers who follow my ramblings on HH and who I hope will continue to do so.

It's only 348 days until Halloween! 

Ali


----------

